# Effective Self Defense Methods



## riversidetaichi (Apr 14, 2013)

I would like to share this with all members 
of this forum...I hope it helps. 
For effective self defense methods that 
work 95% of the time, check out the video link below.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2013)

riversidetaichi said:


> For effective self defense methods that
> work 95% of the time



You can imagine what I thought before I opened the link, but yeah--that method works a very high percentage of the time!


----------



## geezer (Apr 16, 2013)

Actually, I anticipated the answer. It's so basic that self-defense begins with awarness and avoidance that it's almost a cliche. Nevertheless it's good advice that's worth repeating. For me, SD is all about avoidance and awareness, and if that fails, the next phase is deterrence, de-escalation, and withdrawal/escape. Physical engagement is always the last and least desirable course of action in my book ...after you've screwed up and are out of other options. 


Now that brings to mind the question of "experience" in self defense. Except for security personel, LEOs and others whose jobs place them _unavoidably_ in dangerous situations, consider this: If you accept the original premise above, who has more real self-defense _experience?_ The guy that lives his life successfully avoiding fights, or the guy that has been in a lot of fights that he _could have avoided? 

_


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 16, 2013)

arnisador said:


> You can imagine what I thought before I opened the link, but yeah--that method works a very high percentage of the time!



Yeah I was right there with you on that....and pleasantly surprised when I opened the link


----------



## chinto (Apr 16, 2013)

I too was pleasantly surprised at the answers given.  and I agree with them.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone care to discuss methods of deflection, de-escalation, and escape?


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 17, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Anyone care to discuss methods of deflection, de-escalation, and escape?



Step 1: Learn how to determine when each is possible or appropriate.
This is taught through extensive conversation, experience, or regular information dumps coupled with confusion. Im sure there are other ways.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 17, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Step 1: Learn how to determine when each is possible or appropriate.
> This is taught through extensive conversation, experience, or regular information dumps coupled with confusion. Im sure there are other ways.



I live in a general state of confusion; so I've got that one covered. How about things like posture when forced into a verbal confrontation with a belligerent individual. I favor something like a slightly turned stance  with  one arm across the middle gently cupping the elbow of the other arm and the second arm(the leading arm) more vertical and stroking the chin or a similar "thoughtful" attentive appearance which is intended to look non threatening. In reality it's a modified fighting stance.  The ability to verbally deflect the aggressive individual generally requires keeping calm and not letting the aggressor bait you into escalating responses. Using tactics like reflecting back what you hear the other saying. "I think you're saying that you're pissed because...." etc. "What would you like to see done about it". This is very effective in situations with a hostile/ aggressive patient in places like the Emergency Dept. where they are often drunk, confused and defensive.  It can help keep someone from escalating. I'm less certain about how the verbal engagement would work in a bar scene. Particularly if the aggressor is more intent on getting physical in the first place.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Anyone care to discuss methods of deflection, de-escalation, and escape?



Sure.   As for the avoidance and awareness, IMO, those things are no-brainers, and should be part of everyday common sense.  Funny though, how many people still walk around with their head in the clouds.  No, I'm not suggesting that any times we walk outside, we turn into some paranoid nutcase, looking over our shoulder every 2 seconds, but know what's going on around you is important.

As for the other things:  I like the method of standing and hand placement that you describe in your post.  I too prefer a slightly bladed stance, with hands in a non-threatening position.  In addition to having them up and open, I've also hand them up and together, almost as if you were clapping your hands.  Certainly looks non threatening and provides great position should you need to blast forward into your attacker.

De-escalation:  This, IMO, is something that I've rarely seen discussed in a lot of the schools that I've been to.  It's a shame really, because while talking may not always work, it may save you some headache down the road.  In other words, if you could've talked your way out, vs actually fighting, there's less worry of dealing with the police, possibly getting arrested, etc.  Anyways...I've talked my way out of more confrontations than I've actually been in physically.  While I don't feel that we should have to turn into a giant chicken and act like a scared child, begging for forgiveness, I think a calm, but confident tone/appearance, is much better.  

Escape:  IMO, this, much like being aware, should also be part of the common sense factor.  Pull into the parking lot or garage at the local mall...take some time to look around.  Be cautious as to where you park, take note of a shady looking person or group standing around, take note of any emergency exits.  Have some sort of plan in place, should you be out with a loved one, and find yourself in a situation where you may need to defend yourself or the person you're with. Sure, its easy to say run, but much like talking your way out of something, running may not always be an option.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 17, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> I live in a general state of confusion; so I've got that one covered. How about things like posture when forced into a verbal confrontation with a belligerent individual. I favor something like a slightly turned stance  with  one arm across the middle gently cupping the elbow of the other arm and the second arm(the leading arm) more vertical and stroking the chin or a similar "thoughtful" attentive appearance which is intended to look non threatening. In reality it's a modified fighting stance.  The ability to verbally deflect the aggressive individual generally requires keeping calm and not letting the aggressor bait you into escalating responses. Using tactics like reflecting back what you hear the other saying. "I think you're saying that you're pissed because...." etc. "What would you like to see done about it". This is very effective in situations with a hostile/ aggressive patient in places like the Emergency Dept. where they are often drunk, confused and defensive.  It can help keep someone from escalating. I'm less certain about how the verbal engagement would work in a bar scene. Particularly if the aggressor is more intent on getting physical in the first place.


Of course - But if your first reaction to someone standing right in front of you is to assume posture and respond, what happens if they were only like that for the fraction of a second it would take for you to think to do that, before they attack you? Now youre sitting there half way through assuming or thinking to assume your favored position and thinking about how to de-escalate the situation. It relies on the other person not having their mind pre-set on taking you out.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 20, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Of course - But if your first reaction to someone standing right in front of you is to assume posture and respond, what happens if they were only like that for the fraction of a second it would take for you to think to do that, before they attack you? Now youre sitting there half way through assuming or thinking to assume your favored position and thinking about how to de-escalate the situation. It relies on the other person not having their mind pre-set on taking you out.



Totally agree, I assume there is a continuum from pissed off and confrontational to intent to attack to outright instant attack. You read the situation as best you can and react in light of your available options. Most verbal confrontations I have been involved in or observed, involved a certain level of impairment (usually alcohol) or situational anger (justified or not). In those cases, I don't believe the aggressor had clearly had the intent to attack at the outset and the process of verbal give and take was likely to be the escalating factor that would lead to an attack. The prudent course is to be cautious and disengage as quickly as possible. That is different from being targeted by a predator who quickly moves to an assault (not something I have experienced); which would require a quick and aggressive response. De-escalation is not an option in that scenario.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 20, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Totally agree, I assume there is a continuum from pissed off and confrontational to intent to attack to outright instant attack. You read the situation as best you can and react in light of your available options. Most verbal confrontations I have been involved in or observed, involved a certain level of impairment (usually alcohol) or situational anger (justified or not). In those cases, I don't believe the aggressor had clearly had the intent to attack at the outset and the process of verbal give and take was likely to be the escalating factor that would lead to an attack. The prudent course is to be cautious and disengage as quickly as possible. That is different from being targeted by a predator who quickly moves to an assault (not something I have experienced); which would require a quick and aggressive response. De-escalation is not an option in that scenario.



And so the issue arises that you may not have time to figure out its that type of scenario, and that retreat may mean a lack of resistance rather than the fastest solution


----------



## chinto (Apr 20, 2013)

I think before you can talk about Evasion and Escape (E&E) and Deescalation, you must first look at awareness!  how aware are you in every day life? do you do a threat assessment when entering a room or walking down the street?   Do you walk the streets and or in buildings with any tactical awareness?  these will allow you to perhaps evade and there for not need to deescalate or escape in the first place.  then if that fails is your threat assessment good enough to know if you can just run, talk your way out or if its time to fight?


----------



## grumpywolfman (Apr 21, 2013)

riversidetaichi said:


> I would like to share this with all members
> of this forum...I hope it helps.
> For effective self defense methods that
> work 95% of the time, check out the video link below.



Great job on your Youtube advice for self defense - I totally agree, thumbs-up bro


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 22, 2013)

chinto said:


> I think before you can talk about Evasion and Escape (E&E) and Deescalation, you must first look at awareness!  how aware are you in every day life? do you do a threat assessment when entering a room or walking down the street?   Do you walk the streets and or in buildings with any tactical awareness?  these will allow you to perhaps evade and there for not need to deescalate or escape in the first place.  then if that fails is your threat assessment good enough to know if you can just run, talk your way out or if its time to fight?



I agree. And it is prudent to avoid percieved threats when you can. And you can't always predict a threatening situation unless you simply hide in your room. If you are prudent and aware, you should be able to avoid many threats. There are times that situations evolve rather quickly. As an example. Several years ago, I was at a local bar to hear my guitar teachers band. I was drinking a soda and a very pretty and slightly inebriated young woman came up to me at the bar.  It turned out she was a former patient and I had done surgery to repair an eyelid laceration and she was rather effusively expressing her gratitude. I was polite and respectful and we only talked for a few minutes. I had no interest in her other than as a patient, but she came on to me (I'm 20 yrs. her senior at least) and she was very forward. I attempted to dissengage and talked to her girlfriend to advise her that the woman was inebriated and was likely to get in trouble if they didn't take care of her. At this time the boyfriend enters the seen. Also drunk, and jealous (her probable intent). Fortunately, her friends cordoned her off and moved them both out of the bar. It could have gone bad quickly and I would have been in a fight.  Total time from her approaching me at the bar to angry boyfriend 10 min. Actual time of hostility, less than a minute. Time to determine if the threat was imminent. Seconds. And yes my radar was up. Had I been attacked, it would have been a quick response and no time to talk to the boyfriend. My best option. Get her friends to intervene and end her provacative behavior. So, in the end, a fight was avoided, but it could have easily been an angry boyfriend attacking me without warning and having to respond as trained and as fast as my reflexes permitted.  So your mental guard had to be up at all times.


----------



## Balrog (Aug 14, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Anyone care to discuss methods of deflection, de-escalation, and escape?


Distract, release, stun and run.

The attacker is focused on the attack.  If you can distract him and break his focus, you have gained a huge advantage.  You can then release (which can be a block, an escape, whatever), stun the attacker and then run like hell.  Notice I have not given any specific "If he does this, you do that" sort of things.  Each encounter is unique and should be handled on its own merits.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 14, 2013)

Balrog said:


> Distract, release, stun and run.
> 
> The attacker is focused on the attack.  If you can distract him and break his focus, you have gained a huge advantage.  You can then release (which can be a block, an escape, whatever), stun the attacker and then run like hell.  Notice I have not given any specific "If he does this, you do that" sort of things.  Each encounter is unique and should be handled on its own merits.



Adrenalin = Tunnel vision, and in some cases, 'blindness'. Youre counting on him caring about your distraction.


----------



## MaxRob (Oct 15, 2013)

I firmly agree  the awareness sensor needs to be developed big time second avoidance is what can save your life.


----------

